# cell phone/gps locater?



## tasunkawitko (Oct 27, 2009)

OK, here's a dumb question ~

i made the mistake of taking my cell phone hunting on sunday and managed to have it drop out of my pocket. the GPS locater was on and after going over events i am very confident that it went down in a place where there should have been a decent signal.

does anyone know what it takes to locate the phone using the GPS locater? it rained a little last night, so it might be too late for the poor thing - if so, it's no big deal, because it was just a cheap trac-phone, but it would be nice to find it, if possible.


----------



## luvdatritip (Oct 27, 2009)

You may want to call your service provider and see if they can assist you, if you haven't done that already. Good luck!
BTW, that's not a dumb question at all.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply ~

the provider is TracFone, so i'll try giving them call - not hoping for much but it's a chance.


----------



## garyt (Nov 1, 2009)

I believe only the police in an emergency situation can do that, sorry


http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/...n2785364.shtml


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 1, 2009)

a-ha!

http://www.gpsspying.com/


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2009)

There are several free services where you can track but you have to register the phone and load the software first

Here is one site that has some good ratings
http://www.instamapper.com/


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 1, 2009)

excellent, scarbelly - thanks ~

a quick update on this situation - it looks like someone did find the cell phone and tried calling the first anme on my contact list, which happened to be my sister. unfortunately, it was a new cell phone number and she ddin't know it was me when the fellow asked if she knew anyone with that number having lost a cell phone. he called from the actual cell phone, and since she didn't know it was mine, she neglected to get the guy's name or number. i've tried calling it several times but no answer - the battery probably died.

my sister got the impression taht he was an older fellow who didn't know too much about how to work a cell phone and therefore didn't know how to scroll down further to the contact entry marked "home." since it was found by another hunter, there is a good chance that when he goes back home, he will try further to locate the owner - i'm hoping he has a younger relative who can get the battery charged and give us another call in the meantime i've left a message and also a text on there with my contact information in case he is able to try again.

it isn't a terribily big deal, and if i never get it back the world won't come to an end, but i am grateful that he made an effort. my guess is that when he gets home he will try again.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 4, 2009)

update -

it looks like the wayward cellphone is returning home. after the events recounted above, my wife sent a text to it asking to call our home phone number and evidently the hunter who found it got the text. he called yesterday from his home in northwest montana and asked for an address so he could send it home. 

once again, montana is shown to be a great place to live ~


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 4, 2009)

Great Tas...I love a happy ending.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 5, 2009)

Great news - now load up that software - LOL


----------



## cman95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Good deal, you need to send the hunter a care package of smoked meat.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 5, 2009)

Here in Fort Worth it'd be found by a drug dealer who'd burn up the remaining minutes lining up that day's scores then toss it in a dumpster..!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 5, 2009)

Good Deal...

Here in Kansas City they would call you back and ask for an address then when you were gone break in and steal everything you had...

This week they found 2 acres of stolen property on a place on the Missouri Side.  It even had Shipping containers full of items still in the original boxes....


----------

